# Leaking head in 1 zone



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

I have one zone on my 11 zone system with what seems to be multiple problems:

When I turn the zone on the water pressure is so weak the heads only pop 1/2 way up. (turned on via controller and at valve)

I have a mushy/swampy spot around the low head on the line all season long (even though I don't run this zone because of the first issue).

I replaced the solenoid and diaphragm last Spring in attempts to correct the issue and dug up part of the line to find a tree root had pinched some of it as well. Which I cut out and replaced. I also dug out the low head on the line to verify that the seals weren't leaking in the ground.

My experience with irrigation systems is limited to my own system maintenance for the last 3 years only. Could anyone help me diagnose other possible problems here?


----------

